# Is there such a thing as aquarium clay or mud



## biffster (16 May 2013)

Is there such a thing as aquarium clay or mud  if there 
is where can i get my hands on some


----------



## Henry (16 May 2013)

I presume you are referring are planning to use these as a substrate?

Red modelling clay is very good as a base medium for growing plants. A thin layer can be put beneath your chosen aquarium gravel/sand, which will help to provide various minerals (mainly iron) to the roots.
Natural clumping cat litter can be used for this purpose too. It usually comes as bentonite clay (or similar). I'm unaware of the specific nutritional benefits of this type, but have had success with using a small amount under my regular substrate.

You can also use hard, baked clays. Many substrates produced specifically for aquarium plants are made from porous baked clay. The microporous nature of the material gives it a high cation exchange capacity, allowing it to absorb nutrients from the water column and store them to be used by plant roots. Moler clay is probably the best and most common example. It can be purchased from a number of bonsai websites in various grain sizes (smaller is usually better). A good rinse to remove dust, and it is ready for the aquarium.
Another source for moler clay is Tesco Low Dust Lightweight Cat Litter 10 Litres - Groceries - Tesco Groceries. It is scented however, so will need a very thorough rinse before use.
Both of these materials can be used on their own, or used to cap other nutrient rich substrates. You can also scatter Osmocote beneath it as a cheap substitute to root tabs.

With regards to soil for the aquarium, there are many available. In the past, I have used B&Qs basics £1 a bag stuff. It worked very well, but did cause a small ammonia spike in the beginning. This was easily mopped up by rapid plant growth. Aquatics shops with a pond section tend to sell purpose made aquatic soil. I'm not sure what differences this soil has, but I presume it has a lower nutrient and peat content to reduce the possibility of water column contamination.


----------



## Andy Thurston (16 May 2013)

Clay is used as an ingredient for an enriched substrate can be bought in powder form from health shops (used for mud masks) in small amounts fairly cheap
Try googleing "enriched substrates" and "aquarium laterite" theres lots of info and recipies online
Aquarium/pond soils have little or no organic material so they dont pollute the water with execess ammonia etc. they dont contain super phosphste or flowers of sulpher, or other chemichals which alter ph.


----------



## biffster (16 May 2013)

i use Tesco cat litter as a substrate already i was wanting 
clay or mud as in  the soft stuff i think face pack mud will cost 
far to much to buy


----------



## Henry (16 May 2013)

As I mentioned, red modeling clay is supposed to be good. You don't need to use much. A box shouldn't cost any more than a tenner. A bag of compost maybe half that.


----------



## Andy Thurston (16 May 2013)

Red Earthenware Powdered Clay 1135/2 from Bath Potters' Supplies

About £10 for 5kg


----------



## AlecF (18 Sep 2021)

Thanks for the link to the Bath Pottery, people refer to clay often as if it's easy to know where to get the right kind. Simple tips like that help a newbie.


----------

